# velocizzare anteprima immagini konqueror

## napass

ciao a tutti,

sapete come posso fare per velocizzare l'anteprima dei file immagine in konqueror in kde 3?? ogni volta che apro una cartella contenente foto, prima che abbia l'anteprima dei file, passano un paio di anni...

grazie!

ciao ciao  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cloc3

da menù impostazioni-->configura konqueror--> "Anteprime e informazioni", seleziona un valore accettabile per la dimensione massima delle immagini di cui deve essere mostrata l'icona.

se tieni in un cartella mille immagini di 10MB ciascuna, konqueror avrà bisogno di 10GB di ram per mostrarti le icone.

hai voglia di chiedergli che si dia un spicciata   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## napass

si avevo pensato a quello, quello che non capisco, è : perchè sotto windows questo non avviene????   :Confused: 

----------

## djinnZ

Avviene, avviene, prova a tenere degli zip splittati incompleti o dei backup di più di 1 GB come mi capita piuttosto spesso e vedi quante belle maledizioni tiri perchè il sistema si rallenta senza alcuna valida ragione.

In più devi tener conto che l'anteprima di windows è decisamente più limitata rispetto a quella di conqueror (dimensione fissa delle icone, processa in modo incompleto le immagini etc.). In ogni caso si dice che sono problemi che saranno risolti in kde 4 quando sarà "utilizzabile".

----------

## napass

sarà che l'anteprima in windows è molto più limitata, però lì la situazione è molto più scorrevole. 

alla fine, per come la penso io, se è un'anteprima, non importa chissà quale qualità dell'immagine, ma conta che sia riconoscibile...

a questo punto, un'alternativa decente per che può sostituire konqueror?

altrimenti dovremmo aspettare kde 4.2 che si spera sia davvero funzionale...  :Very Happy: 

grazie!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *napass wrote:*   

> sarà che l'anteprima in windows è molto più limitata, però lì la situazione è molto più scorrevole.

 

Non direi affatto, quando apro la finestra di explorer sul disco usb dove ho piazzato mezzo TB di immondizia (dal jpeg danneggiato al backup tronco, passando per filmati troncati e stage4) ho tempi di attesa nell'ordine dei minuti e spesso pur visualizzando la directory exporer impazzisce e blocca l'intero sistema. O posso pensare alle maledizioni ogni volta che tento di accedere alla directory dei wallpaper...

 *napass wrote:*   

> alla fine, per come la penso io, se è un'anteprima, non importa chissà quale qualità dell'immagine, ma conta che sia riconoscibile...

 dipende dall'immagine, dalla vista di chi usa il computer (sono un talpone a 5 diottrie quindi lo sperimento su me stesso). Konqueror consente maggiore libertà ma considera anche che l'uso dell'interfaccia grafica è sempre visto come qualcosa di marginale perchè, per mentalità, resta più facile ricorrere alla linea di comando.

Puoi solo aspettare o aprire un bug (su kde) proponendo una configurazione meno esosa in termini di risorse, non dimenticare che, a parte qualche distribuzione "alla windozziana", in genere quello che ti viene fornito è un semilavorato non un prodotto finito e tocca a te mettere a posto la configurazione.

----------

## napass

non metto in dubbio che nelle solite cartelle abbandonate degli hd le anteprime siano delle scheggie, quello che dicevo è che a parità di condizione il winzoz è più veloce... ti dirò.. il 90% delle cose le faccio tramite shell, ma se a volte capita di dover vedere un po' di immagini e la soluzione migliore sarebbe appunto quella delle anteprime...

da quello che mi hai detto non ci si può far molto, se non appunto visualizzare le anteprime fino ad una certa grandezza del file...

a sto punto aspettiamo kde 4.2 e vedremo come e se cambierà la situazione...  :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

 *napass wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti,
> 
> sapete come posso fare per velocizzare l'anteprima dei file immagine in konqueror in kde 3?? ogni volta che apro una cartella contenente foto, prima che abbia l'anteprima dei file, passano un paio di anni...
> 
> grazie!
> ...

 

Credo che Uindous sia più veloce perché si crea un "database" delle anteprime delle immagini presenti nella cartella, quindi devi aspettare parecchio solo la prima volta che lanci anteprima su una cartella con molte immagini, poi, carica direttamente le anteprime (senza ricrearle) ed eventualmente aggiunge quelle delle nuove immagini.

O almeno mi sembra che funzioni così.

Konqueror non adotta questo comportamento, ma, se vuoi provare, dai un occhio a Gwenview che ha un opzione "Thumbnail Cache" che credo ti possa far comodo.

Ciao.

----------

## djinnZ

Io il "database" lo ho disabilitato e non è che cambi molto. Semplicemente explorer fa un controllo più approssimativo del contenuto rispetto a konqueror, prova ad esplorare la cartella con la cache dei browser per esempio.

----------

